# Step ladder fishing report



## timeflies

Didn't catch a thing but I am ok with it. If you want to hear tall tales about coolers full of fish, this thread is not for you. However, if you want to hear what I learned from my test run on the ladder today:

Awesome day! I was amazed at how close I was seeing fish. I think it has something to do with a ladder not having as big of a shadow as a boat. I literally had pompano within 5 feet of me. Had a few strikes, but still rusty from the winter time is my excuse. Did see a good school of redfish, one of them has a pink and white clouser in his lip.....
The ladder is really comfortable, I will post pictures of the set up later.
The surf was 1-2 ft, so waves knocking me over wasnt a concern. I had plenty of room to shift my feet and throw 360 degrees when I needed to. 

No cons as of yet. I am concerned about the durability of my ladder, but I will go into better details later when I get pics of it. (After nap time)


----------



## Chris V

Thats awesome! I'll have to try that one day.


----------



## asago

Good report regardless - I've always wanted to try that.


----------



## timeflies

I honestly did not expect it to go as well as it did. I was only out there for 2 hrs, and probably only fished an hour of that. The ladder is a rubbermaid that I got at lowes for $39. The hand rail is a perfect place to lean a shin into if a big wave comes along, but I had no stability issues whatsoever. It sank about 2 inches in the sand, and then it was rock solid. The thing only weighs 6 pounds! My climbing stand weighs close to 30, and I haul that thing for miles some times during hunting season. So this is nothing.


----------



## Kenton

I love how the Fly Fishing Comunity takes something that others consider "hard" and add challenging variables to it. i.e. a ladder, kayak, 25mph winds, fishing for tuna. Blows me away. If i get bored of my other 294239756 projects i will def have to try the ladder fishing. Good job!


----------



## Charlie2

*Ladder Fishing*

The only real problem is the legs sinking in. Another is a 'Rouge Wave' coming along and wetting you down good.

You can make 'feet', s'il vou plait, from various materials. I've made them from plywood, but in these days of plastic, you can probably find something flat that you can glue on.

You're correct, in that they do provide an added dimension to surf fishing; not necessarily just for fly fishing. C2


----------



## pdsinker

Nice.... I'm glad to see that worked. Were you fishing on okaloosa island. Saw someone out there on a ladder?


----------



## timeflies

no, pickens beach. Glad Im not the only one though.


----------



## pdsinker

There will be more of us out there. I really like the idea... and that little step ladder looks perfect... :thumbup:


----------



## Barristerfly

I picked one up and carried it out to the beach today. Thought it was too rough to try, especially when the wind shifted and was blowing from the South. Did get one pomp though.


----------

